# Is the UK Daily Mail like the NY Post or the Enquirer or is it legit?



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2017)

Couple must pay photographer $1m for lost defamation suit | Daily Mail Online


----------



## waday (Aug 1, 2017)

Seems legit? Another article here from Dallas?
Bride, groom who slammed wedding photographer online, in media must pay $1.08M | Courts | Dallas News

Well, the couple got what they wanted, and deserved.

An old saying comes to mind:

Ha ha - _Nelson Muntz_​


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 1, 2017)

It's a tabloid. I suppose it may get some legit articles that are reposted from elsewhere.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh, this sounds familiar. I think the couple never filled out something that was needed or hadn't completed payment for the album or whatever and then trashed the photographer all over the internet.

I think people need to think about what they're putting in writing and where they're posting it. Things seem to be changing and people are starting to be held responsible for what they put in writing 'out there'. It seems like these things can go from giving feedback or an opinion to defaming someone or their business and that's where it can cross a line.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Oh, this sounds familiar. I think the couple never filled out something that was needed or hadn't completed payment for the album or whatever and then trashed the photographer all over the internet.
> 
> I think people need to think about what they're putting in writing and where they're posting it. Things seem to be changing and people are starting to be held responsible for what they put in writing 'out there'. It seems like these things can go from giving feedback or an opinion to defaming someone or their business and that's where it can cross a line.



I hope things are changing and I think people should be held responsible for what they put out there on the web.  It's too easy to ruin someone's business or personal reputation with a few well placed bad reviews or personal attacks.  On the flip side, sketchy businesses are subject to legitimate bad reviews for all to see.   A win/win for legitimate businesses and honest customers everywhere!


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 11, 2017)

I think there was a multi page thread on here a few weeks ago regarding this lawsuit....


----------



## Designer (Aug 11, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> I think there was a multi page thread on here a few weeks ago regarding this lawsuit....


How to make it big in Wedding Photography


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 11, 2017)

Designer said:


> qmr55 said:
> 
> 
> > I think there was a multi page thread on here a few weeks ago regarding this lawsuit....
> ...



That would be the one


----------



## thereyougo! (Aug 18, 2017)

Daily Mail comment sections are some of the funniest things you will find on the web.  Most correspondents in the comments section read the headline only with a few more reading the sub headline and next to none actually reading the story.  The Mail also does what it cam to ensure that it informs people how much peoples' houses are worth and what they get paid per year.  The last two are often the thing the DM finds most important.


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 10, 2018)

AKA 'The Daily Wail'


wail
weɪl/
_noun_

*1*.
a prolonged high-pitched cry of pain, grief, or anger.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Feb 10, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Couple must pay photographer $1m for lost defamation suit | Daily Mail Online



The Daily mail is a tabloid, there probably is an eliminate of truth in most of there stuff but there a right wing paper.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 10, 2018)

I just finished reading the article .... seems legit.  The couple refused to complete the contract and pay the final 125 bucks for the album and select an image for the album cover.  The argument went on for weeks ... two days after the photog agreed to release the photos, sans album, the couple slammed her in social media and went on local Tv slamming.  They single handedly destroyed her 13 year old photo business.  Prior to the defamation the photog was booking 75-100 jobs a 'season'.  Post defamation the photog only booked two and had to shut down her business. Based on what was in the article, it seems pretty open-and-shut to me.


----------



## SamSW (Feb 10, 2018)

"The Daily Fail" is what my UK friends call it.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 11, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I just finished reading the article .... seems legit.  The couple refused to complete the contract and pay the final 125 bucks for the album and select an image for the album cover.  The argument went on for weeks ... two days after the photog agreed to release the photos, sans album, the couple slammed her in social media and went on local Tv slamming.  They single handedly destroyed her 13 year old photo business.  Prior to the defamation the photog was booking 75-100 jobs a 'season'.  Post defamation the photog only booked two and had to shut down her business. Based on what was in the article, it seems pretty open-and-shut to me.


   based on the politics in U. S.  and much of the world.  no one obeys the laws.  it is a matter of "no courtesy".  vin


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 11, 2018)

BananaRepublic said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Couple must pay photographer $1m for lost defamation suit | Daily Mail Online
> ...



Thanks.  This is an old thread...


----------

